# Georgia governor vetoes 'campus-carry' concealed gun bill



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/georgia-governor-vetoes-campus-carry-concealed-gun-bill-213744593.html


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Not surprising. That bill needs to be revamped anyway. I believe he did the right thing regardless of the political backlash.


----------

